# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Requerimos Linaza

## SEAGRO

Estimado Amigos:Estamos buscando Linaza, cantidad 15 tm.. Favor de indicar disponibilidad al correo andres_rocca@hotmail.com   *Andres Rocca A.* Cel. 999221966   Temas similares: REQUERIMOS CACAO EN GRANO Y EN POLVO ORGÁNICO y CAFÉ ORGÁNICO URGENTE. URGENTE REQUERIMOS CACAO ORGÁNICO CERTIFICADO 7 Dragones: Súper alimento (quinua, kiwicha, maca, linaza, ajonjolí, chía y polen) requerimos proveedores de lucuma, maracuya, fresa y/o otras frutas REQUERIMOS DISTRIBUIDORES PARA PULPA DE CAMU CAMU EN TODO EL PAÍS

----------

